# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  ارور The current path, task, didn't match any of these.

## reza-sj

با عرض سلام خدمت همه اساتید من تازه شروع به کار کردم و این مشکل برخورد کرده ام ممنون میشوم مشکلم را بگویید 
این کد urls اصلی من 
from django.contrib import admin
from django.urls import path, include

urlpatterns = [
    path('admin/', admin.site.urls),
    path('task/', include('todolist_app.urls'))
]



کد urls اپ todolist
from todolist_app import views
from django.contrib import admin
from django.urls import path



urlpatterns = [
     path('/', views.todolist, name='todolist')

]




و این هم کد های views من 
from django.shortcuts import render
from django.http import HttpResponse
# Create your views here.
deftodolist(request):
return HttpResponse("hello world")  



و این متن ارور من زمانی که آدرس : http://127.0.0.1:8000/task  را وارد میکنم
The current path, task, didn't match any of these.

----------


## reza-sj

> کد urls اپ todolist
> from todolist_app import views
> from django.contrib import admin
> from django.urls import path
> 
> 
> 
> urlpatterns = [
>      path('/', views.todolist, name='todolist')
> ...


حل شد . در بخش کد urls  اپ todolist برای آدرس دهی صفحه index باید از ' ' خالی استفاده میکردم

----------

